# co2 questions



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Got a few questions about pressurized co2 setups.

1. When doing water changes, doesnt that take out the co2? I usually do a 40% water change once a week, so that would take out about 40% of the co2 in the tank? How long does it take the tank to recover (get co2 levels back to normal?)

2. I have been reading on a few sites that co2 proof tubing is necessary. If its not used, it could leak 6% of the co2 per foot. Whats the difference between silicone tubing and co2 proof tubing?

3. I really dont want to kill my fish when I set this up. Will a ph controller like the milwaukee sms122 be a good idea to get to prevent something crazy from happening?

4. Should I remove my Emp 400's from my tank due to the surface agitation they create?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

the ph monitar is a must to have the control you want imo

the emps yes they should come out but you can always convert a power head or 2 into bio factorys preety simple to replace that filtration


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Also depending on how well planted the tank is, what fish you have and feedings...You actually wont have to change 40% on a water change. If your tank is planted well enough..you wont have to do a 40% change. You may not even have to do a change every week.

When I had a planted tank it was planted to the tits lol It was fully planted and when I kept up on my dosing schedule and fed every other day I could usually hold my nitrates at a constant 5ppms..it was awesome.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

yeah my nitrates are 0 always in my planted tank but water changes weekly are ness to replenish the minerals and nutirients for your fish and plants

just do a 20-30 percent change


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I took a pH sample of tap water (5 ml) from the tap and blew into it with a straw with my 5% CO2 breath and it took one second for the pH to drop to below 6 from 7-7.2. With that as a reference if you had a 5% CO2 supply being bubbled into a 100 gallon tank it would take 21 hours to do the same thing. I'm sure it takes much less time though since you are using pure CO2 and the bubbles rise for like 20 inches instead of like 2.5 inches in the case of the sample vial giving them more contact time for diffusion and dissolution.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Do an experiment with a measuring cup filled to a known level and do the necessary conversions and find out how many drops of low range pH indicator solution to add if it is 2 or 3 drops per 5 ml. Get a stop watch and insert your tube from your CO2 supply and time how long it takes the pH to drop below 6. You can work the numbers out and find out how long it will take to dissolve into the volume added during your water change in your tank.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

maknwar said:


> Got a few questions about pressurized co2 setups.
> 
> 1. When doing water changes, doesnt that take out the co2? I usually do a 40% water change once a week, so that would take out about 40% of the co2 in the tank? How long does it take the tank to recover (get co2 levels back to normal?)
> 
> ...


1) It's fine to do large water changes, and let your co2 levels naturally go back to normal with your system. I never had a problem. 
If you are concearned, get a pH controller. This way, once you do a water change, your needle valve will be open until your pH drops to your set level according to your waters KH.

2) I use the more expensive silicone tubing, and have been since I started planting aquariums with no trouble. CO2 proof tubing is extra assurance.

3) I have heard of more ppl killing their fish with a controller than without. Seems wierd, but it's true in my experience. When you don't use a controller, you set a timer to go off a few mins before lights out. With one, folks usually let it go 24/7. They have been known to be off calibration from time to time, and/or malfunction 
with or without one, you should be fine.

4) If you leave your emps on, they will give your CO2 a prime opportunity to leave your water in a hurry. If you don't mind pumping in extra CO2 that gets waysted, don't worry about it. In this case, I would definately use a controller


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks guys, I think I might try the setup with out a controller first. I will start off slow and turn it up little by little. I have all the equipment, now just have to find the time to set it up. I will post some pics after its done. I got everything used, and a 10# tank filled for $30 from a local guy.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

maknwar said:


> Thanks guys, I think I might try the setup with out a controller first. I will start off slow and turn it up little by little. I have all the equipment, now just have to find the time to set it up. I will post some pics after its done. I got everything used, and a 10# tank filled for $30 from a local guy.


Can't wait to see the setup. I have a 125g that i want to plant. I have a 20g planted as a trial and as soon as it grows in i will take it down and move the plants to the 125g.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

maknwar said:


> Thanks guys, I think I might try the setup with out a controller first. I will start off slow and turn it up little by little. I have all the equipment, now just have to find the time to set it up. I will post some pics after its done. I got everything used, and a *10# tank filled for $30 from a local guy*.


Hmm I just filled my #20 tank for $18+tax.. Eh, I guess it's cheaper here? I dunno

I go to the local welding supply shop. I never went to a beverage place or something. What type of shope did you go to>?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Thanks guys, I think I might try the setup with out a controller first. I will start off slow and turn it up little by little. I have all the equipment, now just have to find the time to set it up. I will post some pics after its done. I got everything used, and a *10# tank filled for $30 from a local guy*.


Hmm I just filled my #20 tank for $18+tax.. Eh, I guess it's cheaper here? I dunno

I go to the local welding supply shop. I never went to a beverage place or something. What type of shope did you go to>?
[/quote]

I got the tank + co2 for $30.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

maknwar said:


> Thanks guys, I think I might try the setup with out a controller first. I will start off slow and turn it up little by little. I have all the equipment, now just have to find the time to set it up. I will post some pics after its done. I got everything used, and a *10# tank filled for $30 from a local guy*.


Hmm I just filled my #20 tank for $18+tax.. Eh, I guess it's cheaper here? I dunno

I go to the local welding supply shop. I never went to a beverage place or something. What type of shope did you go to>?
[/quote]

I got the tank + co2 for $30.
[/quote]

what kinda shop did you got to i found 10 pound bottle for 80 bucks at a keg store online the pressure read was 42 bucks if i can get a tank for 30-50 bucks already filled is so game on


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I just posted a WTB CO2 TANK ad in a local fish and plant forum. Some guy responded with, I got a 10# tank full for $30. Picked it up next day and it was brand new. Told me he worked for a shop that sold them. Freakin sweet.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

hecks ya, good deal.
I'm tellin' u there are good deals for these out there

I got 2 20# filled for 60$


----------

